# Ontario Fishing Company Fined $5,000 for Illegally Fishing in Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Pisces Fisheries Inc. of Wheatley, Ontario, was fined $5,000 for fishing illegally in Ohio waters, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------

